# The Night Before Youth Season Eve!



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me try and set the tone:

$500 for a new Remmington Youth 870 Combo (after tax)
$100 for a set of Remmington youth coveralls and jacket
$ 65 for 4 boxes Winchester Sabots
$ 45 for youth boots, hat, glove

Fiftenn minutes ago..... "I don't want to go deer hunting. I only want to go squirell hunting".

My son is just 10 years old, so I can't legally beat him.  (Just kidding about that aprt.) The last thing I want to do it push deer hunting on him..... but man, $700+. 

I don't drink but I'm thinking a 5th of Whiskey sounds good right about now. I can maybe drink my feelings away.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yea.... I picked up the gun last week. After I got it, someone hit my car and fled the scene. $500 co pay for ME to pay, so if I lump that with the gun and clothing price, we're up to $1200. 

Where's that 5th of Whiskey?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Man you've got some bad news there man

Sorry to hear that!

Talk him into that and that 870 shoots squirrel loads  lol


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

hopefully you will get to watch him drop a deer [maybe his first buck!] and you wont think about the money at all, then he'll be hooked, far as the 5th of whiskey.........go for it!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I just called my dad and canceled our weekend trip. Maybe it's for the best. He's still young. Hopefully next year we'll be able to get out and do more small game hunting, that might get him into deer hunting.

I've got to shoulder the blame. I've been too bust at work and haven't made much time to take him out. I'm thinking of selling my boat that way it'll make me spend more time in the woods. Who knows. 

Like I said though, I dont want to push it on him. Even though I've spent $700+ on this two day youth season do you guys think I'm correct in going ahead and canceling it? I feel like if I made him go, it would kill what desire he may have for deer hunting in the future.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

i started my son on squirrels at that age, if he does'nt want to hunt deer and you make him go he might not like it just because you MADE him go, i dont know, every kid is different. I would probably take him out for what he wants to do and let him drop a few tree rats to get him more interested and help build his confidence as far as hunting is concerned.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

lol just tell him there is a new breed of tree rats out there .. and they look like deer lol hahaha


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow that sucks for sure.............i feel your pain.............my son got a new 870 combo for christmas last year and for his birthday in October he got new coveralls and a jacket and his tags and slugs ...............he didnt decide not to go believe me............his wrestling coaches decided for him........ even though they KNOW that this weekend is the youth deer season and about half the team wants to hunt............the geniuses decided to schedule a practice/scrimmage with another squad at 9 am on saturday morning that they say will run till noon or so............it is MANDATORY even though they told the parents that its not the coaches told the kids behind closed doors that if they miss they will be sat out for a week and miss the meet the team/preview next saturday.............my son is SICK about it.........he is convinced that all the good deer will be shot up before he gets out saturday evening or sunday (depending on how tired he is after a 3 hour practice).............. that and he will only get to hunt the youth season and MAYBE the first day of regular gun season because the coaches do NOT give them any time to hunt during regular gun season either............he told me this morning it has RUINED his deer season this year and he isnt even looking forward to it now...........i understand to be good at a sport you have to be dedicated but come on scheduling a practice on opening day that is a SATURDAY seems alittle bit too much ............i told him to skip and hunt but he wont do it because he doesnt want to get sat out for a week !!! 

Oh well hopefully ............if he goes out he gets his deer on saturday evening or sunday !!! 

What makes it worse for him is ...........his sister is hunting too and she will be out for sure opening morning .............cheerleaders get the weekend off to hunt !!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

tcba1987 said:


> Wow that sucks for sure.............i feel your pain.............my son got a new 870 combo for christmas last year and for his birthday in October he got new coveralls and a jacket and his tags and slugs ...............he didnt decide not to go believe me............his wrestling coaches decided for him........ even though they KNOW that this weekend is the youth deer season and about half the team wants to hunt............the geniuses decided to schedule a practice/scrimmage with another squad at 9 am on saturday morning that they say will run till noon or so............it is MANDATORY even though they told the parents that its not the coaches told the kids behind closed doors that if they miss they will be sat out for a week and miss the meet the team/preview next saturday.............my son is SICK about it.........he is convinced that all the good deer will be shot up before he gets out saturday evening or sunday (depending on how tired he is after a 3 hour practice).............. that and he will only get to hunt the youth season and MAYBE the first day of regular gun season because the coaches do NOT give them any time to hunt during regular gun season either............he told me this morning it has RUINED his deer season this year and he isnt even looking forward to it now...........i understand to be good at a sport you have to be dedicated but come on scheduling a practice on opening day that is a SATURDAY seems alittle bit too much ............i told him to skip and hunt but he wont do it because he doesnt want to get sat out for a week !!!
> 
> Oh well hopefully ............if he goes out he gets his deer on saturday evening or sunday !!!
> 
> What makes it worse for him is ...........his sister is hunting too and she will be out for sure opening morning .............cheerleaders get the weekend off to hunt !!!


there is plenty of time left for the youth hunt after practice,and sunday....why can't he do both?....It is great the state started this, as it gives the youth first crack at the deer before the regular season starts....if the rest of us felt this way.....no one would be going(the regular season)....I wish they had this early hunt when I was young!!!
I know he is disapointed..... but still can get a good hunt in anyway... and hopfully get lucky


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I am taking out Josh in the morning. But I didn't spend all of that much money. Josh is borrowing a .410 from a buddy of mine. I went to Dicks the other night and they had the youth coveralls for $40. I bought them for him because of the price. hunter orange vest $15 couple of boxes of slugs $20, license and tag $22. So I guess I have about $100 into his youth hunt this year. Can't wait to get him out in the woods. He is definitely excited about going. Bryan just encourage him he will come around eventually. I'm trying to make it as fun for him as possible. A big help for me was that a couple of weeks ago I took him with me on a weekend bowhunting trip with a bunch of guys from work. He didn't go out and sit on stand but just being around everyone and getting to talk about practically nothing but deer hunting it really pumped him up for this weekend. We went out this week and hung an extra treestand in a tree that I already have a treestand in. We bumped a deer going in so he has the fever. :! Hopefully getting to see him take down his first deer ever PRICELESS!!!! Keep encouraging him.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon, I feel your pain on this one even though I didn't have the money invested that you do. I went through the same type of thing when my boys decided to hang up their baseball glove to retire at an extremely young age. Me being a lifelong fan of baseball that was a rather tough pill to swallow. But I decided to not force anything on the kids. If they want to do these kinds of things they will let me know. Basically let them be themselves. Fortunately as far as hunting goes though I have the opposite problem that you do. I have three boys (10, 13, 16) and the older two will be out with me this weekend and the youngest is really chomping at the bit to go as well. I plan to take him out with me at some point when I don't have the 12 year old although I probably will not have him shooting just yet. He has been begging me to take him squirrel hunting and with bow season taking precedence throughout the last couple of months we have not been able to get out. Where I screwed up on that one was that I didn't go out in September squirrel hunting with him.

I would suggest that say next weekend take him out squirrel hunting and see how that goes. Perhaps he will have a change of heart on the deer hunting and if so you still have all of regular gun season to take him out. Even if he does not change his mind yet you still have a great squirrel hunting partner.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I wrestled all through school and missed about all of hunting season for sports. I enjoyed those times alot but in hind sight, hunting is something I will do until I cannot physically do it anymore and I doubt I will ever hit the mat again. If the coaches told the parents its not manditory I would take him hunting and if the coaches act like a jack wad I would handle the coachs not my son. Good Luck

I am taking my Ben for his first Deer Hunt tomorrow. Het gave him a BB gun that he has been shooting the heck out of and moved him up to a 20 ga yesterday. The kick bothers him a little but he is stoked!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Papascott said:


> I wrestled all through school and missed about all of hunting season for sports. I enjoyed those times alot but in hind sight, hunting is something I will do until I cannot physically do it anymore and I doubt I will ever hit the mat again.


That is exactly what I was thinking. How many kids actually move on to playing sports professionally. He will have more memories of hunting with Dad than on the court. 

tcba1987, I'd tell him to sit out the week and say the he** with the coach.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

H2OMellon,
I would say take him and maybe let him hunt squirrels the first morning. Maybe inadvertantly jumping some deer if its possible.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

tcba1987 said:


> Wow that sucks for sure.............i feel your pain.............my son got a new 870 combo for christmas last year and for his birthday in October he got new coveralls and a jacket and his tags and slugs ...............he didnt decide not to go believe me............his wrestling coaches decided for him........ even though they KNOW that this weekend is the youth deer season and about half the team wants to hunt............the geniuses decided to schedule a practice/scrimmage with another squad at 9 am on saturday morning that they say will run till noon or so............it is MANDATORY even though they told the parents that its not the coaches told the kids behind closed doors that if they miss they will be sat out for a week and miss the meet the team/preview next saturday.............my son is SICK about it.........he is convinced that all the good deer will be shot up before he gets out saturday evening or sunday (depending on how tired he is after a 3 hour practice).............. that and he will only get to hunt the youth season and MAYBE the first day of regular gun season because the coaches do NOT give them any time to hunt during regular gun season either............he told me this morning it has RUINED his deer season this year and he isnt even looking forward to it now...........i understand to be good at a sport you have to be dedicated but come on scheduling a practice on opening day that is a SATURDAY seems alittle bit too much ............i told him to skip and hunt but he wont do it because he doesnt want to get sat out for a week !!!
> 
> Oh well hopefully ............if he goes out he gets his deer on saturday evening or sunday !!!
> 
> What makes it worse for him is ...........his sister is hunting too and she will be out for sure opening morning .............cheerleaders get the weekend off to hunt !!!


I wrestled all through junior high and high school. It is a very time consuming sport. Between practices every day and tournaments all day on Saturdays, it leaves no spare time. My coaches always had the same rules about hunting. He has the rest of his life to hunt. Tell him to stick it out, its definitely worth it. Plus if he wins his match, that's a bonus. Good luck to him this season in hunting and wrestling!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

xtrema said:


> I wrestled all through junior high and high school. It is a very time consuming sport. Between practices every day and tournaments all day on Saturdays, it leaves no spare time. My coaches always had the same rules about hunting. He has the rest of his life to hunt. Tell him to stick it out, its definitely worth it. Plus if he wins his match, that's a bonus. Good luck to him this season in hunting and wrestling!


I agree totally. Yeah it does stink that the wrestling may be cramping your style but what are you teaching the child if you let him skip out on a commitment that he made? They signed up for the wrestling to compete on the team and that commitment should be honored if at all possible. Simply missing because you would rather be hunting that day seems like a lame excuse to me.

It sounds like the afternoon is still available for hunting and all of Sunday would be available as well. Not to mention that you can then take them out on regular gun season as well. It is not like they have no opportunity if they miss Saturday morning.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

The coach is being an a$$ about it. My example is my Stepson is playing sports. We have taken him out before due to family plans. The coaches understand completely and even said family is more important. If it wasn't for the parents support, a lot of schools would have sports. I feel the coach should lighting up a bit and be a little more understanding. JMHO


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I remember being slightly intimidated by deer hunting when I was that age. I felt comfortable enough shooting little things, and guns, and slugs the next year to want to go out. He'll want to, keep your supplies.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Update:

Here is what we're going to do:

-We're heading down on Thanskgiving day and staying until Tue evening (hunting Mon & Tue for deer gun season). Drew is going w/ us and there is a great chance that he'll have a fever and be home away from school on Mon and Tue (  ). Thur evening and Fri I'm taking him out to hunt squirell. I think then he'll want to go deer hunting w/ me on Mon and Tue of regualr deer gun. Heck, I've gotten enough deer that unless it's a big buck I don't get too excited, so maybe he'll see a doe during reg deer gun season. 

I've also found out soemthing that I've kind of known all along..... this is 99% MY FAULT. I bought him a H&T Topper Jr Classic in September. He shot it once (before I shot it... big mistake) and with 7 1/2 shot it kicke the crap out of him. He's gun shy... which is why he wants to take his 22LR out for squirells. Again, my fault. I should have shot that gun first to see what kind of recoil it had. I shot it afterwards and it did kick like heck. Now I know and that'll never happen again. I bought a Limbsaver pad, a shooters pad & a vest, so I'm prepared now for him shooting the 870. I also shot it after buying it last week just to know what to expect. I would say the H&R single shot kicked a good 2 times harder than the 870. The H&R kicked so hard my brother law and I shot it just to proove to the other that we were'nt chicken. (Neither one of us wanted to shoot a slug through it!) 

Anyways, I feel a little better now but it stinks to know that I'm really the cause of this. Chaulk up one "Dad" lesson. I now know how to not do it with my other two kids when they are ready.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If you can take back the 870 you might consider getting him an auto loader with much less recoil. I have a 870 sps and I don't even like shooting it. Much rather shoot my 1187. Glad you have it worked out. Good luck to him hope he gets a deer.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree, you got the rest of your life to hunt. You made a commitment to yourself and the team when you decided to wrestle. The coach has to make the decisions and obviously he needs the extra day to practice or what not. I am in the same boat here with our schedules, sometimes you have to do things for the teams sake. Although not everyone is happy with it, its life. In alot of cases we (they) have big time matches/games very soon and can't afford to take days from practice, especially with Thanksgiving coming around(missing more days).


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Good Luck to everyone going out in the morning, Hunt hard and be safe.
Taking my 8 year old Daughter out for the first time, Shes been practicing shooting her gun for the last 2 months, Spent well over $100.00 in 410 Slugs


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about that H2O. Are you going to see if he want to go during the regular gun season?? It will only make him more excited for next year!! 

And what is the SW Ohio catfish club in your sig??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeap, he's going to go w/ me during reg deer gun season. I've got the whole week off but I'm only going to hunt Mon and Tue. We'll come home Tue afternoon or evening. 

as far as the club goes, check out the site. Mark (Salmonid) is the head honcho.


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Yeap, he's going to go w/ me during reg deer gun season. I've got the whole week off but I'm only going to hunt Mon and Tue. We'll come home Tue afternoon or evening.
> 
> as far as the club goes, check out the site. Mark (Salmonid) is the head honcho.


good luck, hope he gets to put one down:!, let us know how it goes


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

H2O Mellon said:


> Yeap, he's going to go w/ me during reg deer gun season. I've got the whole week off but I'm only going to hunt Mon and Tue. We'll come home Tue afternoon or evening.
> 
> as far as the club goes, check out the site. Mark (Salmonid) is the head honcho.


I click on the link and it takes me to the fishing line website


----------

